# Totally smitten!!!!



## tab (May 5, 2015)

So I have always had male rats, which most of you know I still do my boys are almost 4months old and huge!!! But I ended up with 2 little ladies (separate cages of course) and I am completely in love!!! They are about 2months and so much fun!!! I've never had females before, and I love my lazy cuddle boys, but I believe I've found my heart rat and she's a spunky little girl named Percy. I got her a cage mate who's the same age and she's a beautiful I believe mink. Her name is Viola. She's very timid but we've made huge progress. I never thought I'd own female rats, not that there's anything wrong with them, just always have had males. But I am so lucky that they've come into our lives


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Here is Viola, I believe she's mink? But correct me if I am wrong
[URL=http://s1083.photobucket.com/u...-46B5-ABB8-18AA5749C970_zpsgciw30xr.jpg[/img][/URL]
[URL=http://s1083.photobucket.com/u...-4387-86C3-88B704CDC432_zpsq4mhgxka.jpg[/img][/URL]
Here's Percy
[/[URL=http://s1083.photobucket.com...-4978-B012-D26F3F05D68A_zps9re2ghs6.jpg[/img]URL]
[URL][/URL]


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Percy take 2
[URL=http://s1083.photobucket.com/u...-4CDF-9F3A-EF6A0F258491_zpsker8ptz7.jpg[/img][/URL]
[URL=http://s1083.photobucket.com/u...-4978-B012-D26F3F05D68A_zps9re2ghs6.jpg[/img][/URL]


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Take 3 sorry, it's not loading my pics:/
[URL=http://s1083.photobucket.com/u...-4978-B012-D26F3F05D68A_zps9re2ghs6.jpg[/img][/URL]


----------



## Mikiz (Jul 17, 2015)

Tab, just post the link that starts with [IMG ]


----------

